# Schwinn Del Mar year?



## takemeback

I just bought another bike. It is a Schwinn Del Mar step through (ladies bike).
I drove 40 miles to buy it for $10 so I think I got a good buy.
I know it is worthless as a collectors item but that is not why I bought it.
I am going to restore it and sell it.
Anyway...I found the numbers but can not fond what they mean.
I am hoping some of you can shed a little light on the subject.
Under the crank area of the frame is SNFS009K89051.
On a tag near back fender is model S2747WM.
On the same tag is date FSD1015J.
I also attached a picture.
Any help will be very much appreciated.
Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## John G04

Looks like a pretty new 2000’s walmart schwinn not sure its worth restoring.


----------



## takemeback

John G04 said:


> Looks like a pretty new 2000’s walmart schwinn not sure its worth restoring.




I am retired. Sitting in the house all day with my dearly beloved wife gets tiring. I prefer being out in my shop working on a bike. It is not the money but more something to keep me occupied and out of voice call.


----------



## fordmike65

Honestly, it looks pretty much as they do new. I would check out Craigslist and local garage sales for something a little older that could take up some time tinkering.


----------



## unregistered

fordmike65 said:


> Honestly, it looks pretty much as they do new. I would check out Craigslist and local garage sales for something a little older that could take up some time tinkering.




Agreed. How does one "restore" a bike that already looks like new?


----------



## takemeback

buses n bikes said:


> Agreed. How does one "restore" a bike that already looks like new?




The photo looks deceptively good as do a lot of photos of items bought and sold
The handlebar is rusty and has been covered with a very bad pain job. 
The fenders have scratches and rust and dents that have been covered with a very bad paint job.
The fender supports are bent and rusty and also have been covered with a very bad paint job.
When I fix these things I am considering it restored.
And several other small things.
Is there a better word for what I am doing?


----------



## STRADALITE

takemeback said:


> When I fix these things I am considering it restored.
> And several other small things.
> Is there a better word for what I am doing?




 How about repair or refurbish.


----------



## takemeback

STRADALITE said:


> How abou
> 
> How about repair or refurbish.




I think a better word for me to use would be RENOVATE and from now on I will use it rather than restore.
Here is a copy of a dictionary definition.




However you will also see it says RESTORE so maybe my choice of words was not so far off as some think.
Are we nit picking?


----------



## Goldenrod

I think that is a good practice bike to restore.  I make parade bikes and this looks blue so how about trimmed in red and white.  The pictured bikes are special but you can see the decoration idea.  The



 blue bike goes up and down.


----------



## Goldenrod

The pin wheels are on a spring from the hardware store.  I had a post on the CABE under pinwheels.  The red one was made from a girls bike.  The tubes were moved.  These were junk 1990's Heavyweight Schwinn's from Taiwan.


----------



## takemeback

Goldenrod said:


> I think that is a good practice bike to restore.  I make parade bikes and this looks blue so how about trimmed in red and white.  The pictured bikes are special but you can see the decoration idea.  TheView attachment 959624
> 
> blue bike goes up and down.View attachment 959623
> View attachment 959624
> 
> View attachment 959625
> 
> View attachment 959626
> 
> View attachment 959627



Certainly a lot of artistic create-ability involved in these and I am sure they attract attention.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Be sure to grease all the bearings, these Chinese made Walmart Schwinns are notorious for skimping on the lube!


----------

